# NW FLORIDAS FINEST MARINE CONSTRUCTION DONE THE GOOD OLE BOY WAY CALL (850)200-2295



## BRANDONSMARINECONSTRUCTION (Mar 15, 2008)

BRANDON MIREE CONSTRUCTION BEGAN LAST YEAR AFTER A LEGENDARY COMMERCIAL FISHERMAN NAMED JIMMY SHIRAH PASSED AWAY, WE WORKED 7 DAYS A WEEK MAKING SURE ALL OF OUR CLIENTS FROM PENSACOLA TO PANAMA CITY WERE ABLE TO GET SOME SLEEP KNOWING THAT THEIR DOCK WAS BUILT THE STRONGEST WAY POSSIBLE INCLUDING PRE HURRICANE PREPORATIONS TO MAKE SURE YOUR DOCK WILL NOT BLOW AWAY. WE USE THE MOST UNIQE CONSTRUCTION POSSIBLE ON OUR DOCKS BECAUSE WITH EXPERIENCE YOU WATCH EM GO UP AND WATCH EM BLOW DOWN. AND WE NEVER DRIVE A PILON NO LESS THAN 10' IN THE GROUND!!


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

*RE: NW FLORIDAS FINEST MARINE CONSTRUCTION DONE THE GOOD OLE BOY WAY CALL (850)200-2295*

please remind me again how this informs me about pier fishing ?


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

*RE: NW FLORIDAS FINEST MARINE CONSTRUCTION DONE THE GOOD OLE BOY WAY CALL (850)200-2295*

Yes, its time for some rules.

The whole forum has become one giant swap meet and while that's all good and wonderful, I think the for sale items and ads should be limited to 1 post in one area. It might also be a good idea to not have them show up on the recent topics or posts since my last visit feature.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

*RE: NW FLORIDAS FINEST MARINE CONSTRUCTION DONE THE GOOD OLE BOY WAY CALL (850)200-2295*

The whole forum has become one giant swap meet and while that's all good and wonderful, I think the for sale items and ads should be limited to 1 post in one area.

I agree with the first part of your post. the rest of it might affect the exposure of items that already meet the established criteria for listing themand might also preventthe forum members from viewing impulse items that are good buys. Not to mention making if more difficult for fourm members that are following the rules that are already in place to wheel and deal amung ourselves to get rid of un needed stuff.

I agree it is sometimes agravating to see 80% of the last 20 posts showing nothing but crap for sale rather than fising tips as well as having a hot topic with lots of responces taking up the last 20 page. PLEASE,,,,,,,,,Consider reinforcing the rules that are already in place concerning posting beforesuggesting more rules. Just a thought


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

*RE: NW FLORIDAS FINEST MARINE CONSTRUCTION DONE THE GOOD OLE BOY WAY CALL (850)200-2295*

I PM"d this guy to ask about license and insurance info and have not gotten a response. If you are gonna make 3 posts to different forums at least answer inquiries generated by it.


----------



## donedealin (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: NW FLORIDAS FINEST MARINE CONSTRUCTION DONE THE GOOD OLE BOY WAY CALL (850)200-2295*

been in the bis. for 14 years ,never heard of him .can't say for sure but would bet no lisc. or insurance.whole lot of fly by nights around these days.maybe he does though you never can tell.


----------

